# Finish my sentence!



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

...I'm bored, so I thought I'd come up with a new game, that'll also help us get to know each other! 

Here's how it goes: One person starts a sentence like this: 

"My dream job is..."

...and the next person finishes it, the answer pertaining to themselves, not the poster that started the sentence.: 

"....to be a cocktail waitress at a truck-stop in Arkansas."  (ok, so that's not true, but it's just an example.  )

...and then they start another sentence for the next person to finish.  


Here goes....

*My favorite toy as a child was....*


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

my tennessee walking horse.

My favorite soft drink is..


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

My favorite soft drink is...   I say it's coca-cola, but I drink rootbeer more often. 


On a chilly day, my favorite thing to do is...


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

sit on my couch under a nice warm blanket with a cup of hot chocolate.

The website I visit the most is..


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

THEPHOTOFORUM.COM!!!! DUH!!!! 


I am goofiest when....


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm drunk

If money were no object the first thing I would buy would be...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

A new camera (that comes free with the new car that came free with the new house I just bought). 

The photograph I want to take most is....


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

of the beach.. I live in Ky so no beaches around here..

The hardest thing to learn about photograpy is...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

.....lighting...one of the most important parts of it! 

Someone other than Corry or Skyonfire will participate in this thread when....


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

hell freezes over...lol

The car I drive is...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

...a 1995 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme.  


The car I'd LIKE is....


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

Gt 500 Mustang! Or maybe a viper.


if today was the last day I had to live I would...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

...make sure all those I cared about knew exactly how much I cared about them.  

Something I'd love to do if I could get over my fear of doing it would be...


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

get a tattoo

my parents would have freaked if they had known that I...


----------



## duncanp (Nov 15, 2006)

not a good time to mention that..

spamming on thephotoforum is as fun as....


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 15, 2006)

spamming on thephotoforum is as fun as stubbing your toe!! (kidding)

When I was little I wanted to be............


----------



## midget patrol (Nov 15, 2006)

a pilot.

My favorite time of day is...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

...3pm, when I clock out from work.  

The one place I'd love to be, other than where I am now is...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 15, 2006)

The one place I'd love to be, other than where I am now is... anywhere

My favorite day of the weeks is...


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

FRIDAY!!


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 15, 2006)

My favorite color is...


----------



## chris82 (Nov 15, 2006)

White...

the new ps3 is...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

....something Im' really not interested in.  

When Corry goes to Chicago this weekend, she should...


----------



## GoM (Nov 15, 2006)

stalk Kerry Wood and steal his mostly-undeserved contract money.

Chicago is to Toronto what Sheeps are to....


----------



## Traci (Nov 15, 2006)

pigs!?!? (It was the first thing that came to my head)

I was walking along and I saw...


----------



## chris82 (Nov 15, 2006)

The chukle brothers in blackpool.

I love taking pictures because...


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Nov 15, 2006)

taking other stuff gets you in trouble.  :mrgreen: 

I work at...


----------



## midget patrol (Nov 15, 2006)

a friggin restaurant.

My favorite place is...


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 15, 2006)

Laudholm Farm.

What happens in my favorite dream is...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

...not something I can repeat on a public forum. 


The one television show I won't miss is...


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2006)

Grey's Anatomy & House....so it's two, I don't care 

The last photo I took was of...


----------



## morydd (Nov 15, 2006)

my mom.

My favorite pizza topping is...


----------



## midget patrol (Nov 15, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> my mom.
> 
> My favorite pizza topping is...


Pineapple. Yum.

My favorite brand of tissues is...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2006)

...puffs plus with lotion.  

If I were stranded on a deserted island, the one person or things I'd HAVE to have with me is...


----------



## morydd (Nov 15, 2006)

person: My Wife
thing: my multi-tool.

If I could only listen to 1 album again it would be...


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Nov 16, 2006)

pfftt, that's easy, Blind Melon's self-titled album.

If I could change my first name to anything I wanted, it would be...


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2006)

....Corry.  (I wouldn't change it)


For breakfast each morning, I have....


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 16, 2006)

CoCo Puffs

The name brand of my cell phone is..


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2006)

...Sony Ericsson (w600i)

My favorite vacation I've ever taken was to...


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 16, 2006)

Niagra Falls

My least favorite vacation was to..


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 16, 2006)

Daytona Beach Florida.
I wake up with a smile on my face everyday because.......


----------



## chris82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Turkey,I got beat up.

My favorite musicion is


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2006)

cosmonaut said:
			
		

> Daytona Beach Florida.
> I wake up with a smile on my face everyday because.......




...I'm alive and healthy, and I have some of the best friends on earth.  

A Thanksgiving activity Corry should have her group kids do is... (help me out here, I'm drawing a blank!  )


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 16, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> Turkey,I got beat up.
> 
> My favorite musicion is


Keith Richards and Mick Jagger....

I would like to live to see.....




Sorry for the previous. I deleted it. Forgot about the political thing....


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 16, 2006)

My son having a son


The best picture I could not take was...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2006)

... the Wartburg (German Castle) ... in the best evening light I ever saw ... but I was driving the car on the motorway and could not take the picture 


The (real) person I'd really like to meet is ... (no celebrities please  )


----------



## Znarled (Nov 16, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> ...I'm alive and healthy, and I have some of the best friends on earth.
> 
> A Thanksgiving activity Corry should have her group kids do is... (help me out here, I'm drawing a blank!  )



Plan and cook a thanksgiving meal. . . or, with digital stills and a video editing program, make a stop-motion thanksgiving animation using construction paper cutouts, kind of a kindergarten meets South Park thing ;p (how old are they?). oh yeah. . .

. . .My outlook for the world on the not-so-near future is. . .


----------



## chris82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Huh!!!Its all mixed up.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah .. all messed up! thank you Znarled  .. don'T leave your window open for 6 hours before you decide to post a reply *lol*

uhm or i guess people spend too much time thinking about the answer and the new question... so that is what mixes all up...

Corry I told you this is way toooo complicated for us!!


----------



## chris82 (Nov 16, 2006)

My outlook for the world on the not-so-near future is. . .[/quote said:
			
		

> absolutly great.
> 
> When I went to lord elrons party I...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 16, 2006)

Drank wine and sang karaoke all night!!!!

If I could go anywhere for vacation I would........


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2006)

...take three months or so and travel all over Europe, Asia, New Zealand and Australia. 

People find this thread complicated becaaaauuuseee.....


----------



## Shakka Brah (Nov 16, 2006)

I...umm...this is complicated.

If I had a monocle...
                ^Not sure on spelling


----------



## Wolff (Nov 16, 2006)

...grab my white cloves and a jar of peanuts and hit the town.

If I could have one super power it would be...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 16, 2006)

to read peoples minds.

My favorite soda to drink is......


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 17, 2006)

My favorite soda to drink is...... Irn Bru

my left big toe is smaller than.....


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 17, 2006)

... smaller than my right leg...


If I had two cents for every bad photo I've taken, I'd have...


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

...a lot of money.  

Fridays are great because...


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 17, 2006)

it's PAYDAY!!

My plans for this weekend include...


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

...GOING TO CHICAGO ALONE FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER!!!!1


Corry should NOT be nervous about going to Chicago alone because...


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 17, 2006)

taking a girl out to watch a play, get disapointed when she says that she doesn't want to go, watch the play anyways cause my sister is in it, and watch the Broncos beat (hopefully) the Chargers.

Math is an amazing subject but only when...


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 17, 2006)

hmmm....


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> taking a girl out to watch a play, get disapointed when she says that she doesn't want to go, watch the play anyways cause my sister is in it, and watch the Broncos beat (hopefully) the Chargers.
> 
> Math is an amazing subject but only when...



...you don't skip over posts.  

Corry should NOT be nervous about going to chicago because....


----------



## Holly (Nov 17, 2006)

she has her camera IN hand......  *Take lots of pictures*

I would love to go to chicago because.......


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd like to see the Wrigley field


I'm currently wearing....


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

Nothing.  Nothing at all.  I hope no customers walk in.  :twisted:  

It feels drafty in here because....


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 17, 2006)

they turned up the air conditioner in here.

Math is an amazing subject but only when...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 17, 2006)

... 1+1 make 3 

If I were in a coffee house, I'd order...


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

...hot cocoa.  

My first job was...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 17, 2006)

... in the army.

My first camera was ....


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 17, 2006)

...a Canon ELPH (sweet thng was robbed from home)


The last thing that made me cry was...


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

...something I don't want to think or talk about.  

The last thing that made me smile was..


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 17, 2006)

My baby smiling at me



I think if there is a light at the end of the tunnel it's because...


----------



## morydd (Nov 17, 2006)

every bad, must have some good.

Chicago is the greatest city on earth because...


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> every bad, must have some good.
> 
> Chicago is the greatest city on earth because...



...I'M going to be there tomorrow! 

I have thought that tomorrow was spelled with two M's for years and years until firefox 2 told me I was wrong with it's built in spell check because...


----------



## juno444444 (Nov 17, 2006)

Znarled said:
			
		

> Plan and cook a thanksgiving meal. . . or, with digital stills and a video editing program, make a stop-motion thanksgiving animation using construction paper cutouts, kind of a kindergarten meets South Park thing ;p (how old are they?). oh yeah. . .
> 
> . . .My outlook for the world on the not-so-near future is. . .



(I have never been to lord elron's party so I'm answering another one)

the world will either die into a gray-faced communist super-controlled police state, or we will turn it around and we will have a new civilization.

... if I could do anything I wanted to do I would...


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2006)

juno444444 said:
			
		

> (I have never been to lord elron's party so I'm answering another one)
> 
> the world will either die into a gray-faced communist super-controlled police state, or we will turn it around and we will have a new civilization.
> 
> ... if I could do anything I wanted to do I would...



Uh....ya skipped a few posts.


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 17, 2006)

Visit Ireland & Australia.

The one piece of photographic equipment that I desire most is..


----------



## morydd (Nov 17, 2006)

attractive and free nude models!

My favorite cheese is...


----------



## Znarled (Nov 17, 2006)

. . .Stinking Bishop Cheese.

My favorite time period is. . .


----------



## Holly (Nov 19, 2006)

Nap Time  (well this is my favorite time period.. LOL The kids nap and Momma can relax)

One place I hope to visit....


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 20, 2006)

Alaska


I regret...


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2006)

...staying up til 3am (I swear I thought it was only 2) last night playing a video game.  

My favorite time of the year is...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 20, 2006)

summer


I will never have too much / many...


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2006)

....friends.  You can never have too many good friends in your life.  

My best friend IS my best friend because...


----------



## Holly (Nov 20, 2006)

Because she is always there for me.

(I have 6 brothers)     I wish I had a sister because....


----------



## midget patrol (Nov 25, 2006)

...they're not obnoxious like us boys are. :mrgreen:

My internet provider is...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 27, 2006)

unknown to me, since I'm posting from work 

The last time I could not get a good night's sleep it was because...


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 27, 2006)

.. I had to pee but was too lazy to get up.

The last time I went to a zoo was....


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 27, 2006)

in 1969

This is a great game and I am the last entry because...


----------



## Nurd (Nov 27, 2006)

I like to look at the pretty pictures in the General Gallery. lol

The funniest thing I've said when drunk is...


----------



## juno444444 (Dec 5, 2006)

when I was singing the can-can and dancing alone with my friend at 3 am on the Charles Bridge in Prague, with a hat upside-down in front of us as if we were busking, and only one drunk bum walked by.

The photo I always wish I would have caught was...


----------



## Corry (Dec 5, 2006)

...too many to count. 

Today is going to be a better day because...


----------

